# Horse pasterns



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

What do you feel is wrong with his pasterns? All I see is that they are straighter than I like to see, along with his shoulder. Not a big fan of his upside-down neck either.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

can YOU see the pasterns in that photo? because I cannot. just wondering if it's me or is it the photo.


----------



## luckytucky (Jun 21, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> can YOU see the pasterns in that photo? because I cannot. just wondering if it's me or is it the photo.


It might be blurry..


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> can YOU see the pasterns in that photo? because I cannot. just wondering if it's me or is it the photo.


not that well, frankly.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't tell about his pasterns but his fetlocks in the non rider picture look enlarged.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah sadly I agree, can't even see them really. I can see he has legs?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Under saddle he looks quite uphill. OP needs to provide better pics.


----------



## luckytucky (Jun 21, 2015)

Here are better photos 

http://s1006.photobucket.com/user/Molly_Flowerforest/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## luckytucky (Jun 21, 2015)

Saddlebag said:


> Under saddle he looks quite uphill. OP needs to provide better pics.





Yogiwick said:


> Yeah sadly I agree, can't even see them really. I can see he has legs?





natisha said:


> Can't tell about his pasterns but his fetlocks in the non rider picture look enlarged.





Avna said:


> tinyliny said:
> 
> 
> > can YOU see the pasterns in that photo? because I cannot. just wondering if it's me or is it the photo.
> ...





tinyliny said:


> can YOU see the pasterns in that photo? because I cannot. just wondering if it's me or is it the photo.





Avna said:


> What do you feel is wrong with his pasterns? All I see is that they are straighter than I like to see, along with his shoulder. Not a big fan of his upside-down neck either.




I updated some better photos to the link


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Under saddle he looks quite uphill. OP needs to provide better pics.


Based on the background it looks like he is standing on a hill.
He has a sweet face.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So what does he look like now?

This?




or this



Because if it is the second then I would pass


----------



## luckytucky (Jun 21, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> So what does he look like now?
> 
> This?
> 
> ...



He's the first ine


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi, OP. What were you wanting to do with this horse? How old is he?

While your second set of pictures were a better quality, they did raise some questions with regard to his legs. Better pictures yet are needed (at least for me) to see if my suspicions are correct. I see a horse who may have off set knees, who may be weak in the fetlock joints and who may have broken angles between hoof, pastern and fetlock. The more vigorously you wanted to ride the horse, the more likely these areas can pose a problem.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He appears to have bench knees and a lot of "give" in his pasterns. If those were his hind legs I would be thinking DSLD (Equine Podiatry | Dr. Stephen O'Grady, veterinarians, farriers, books, articles). It can happen in the fronts too.. but most times I have seen it in the hinds.. 

This horse in the stall appears thin and like he is carrying a worm load as well. 

How old is this horse???


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks aged, or under nourished in the stall photo. He is really lacking muscle. Pasterns ARE a concern to me.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

The pasterns are the least thing to be worrying about here..


----------

